# No more SETI?



## cheesy999 (Apr 26, 2011)

http://www.seti.org/

<-omg cat



> In very simple english
> 
> The telescope is being pulled offline
> 
> ...



Anyone wan't to comment on how likely SETI@HOME is to survive without these telescopes

apparently these are the best array of telescopes there are for alien hunting

tried to find info on the @HOME website but its down for maintainence


----------



## erocker (Apr 26, 2011)

Can't afford alien hunting at the moment. Oh well.


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 26, 2011)

SETI is pointless.  Sorry to be unenthusiastic.

Hawkings has the best notion that if another intelligence out there finds us, they'll more than likely want to:

a) eat us
b) rape our planet
c) a & b.

The Kepler telescope is doing what SETI isn't - productively looking for habitable planets around the galaxy.  So we can say, oh look, maybe there could be life out there - as opposed to the current view of nobody knows.

http://kepler.nasa.gov/


----------



## Dave65 (Apr 26, 2011)

SETI:SILLY EFFORT TO INVESTIGATE..

Kidding aside I thought this was just the northern California aray that was shut down?


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 26, 2011)

Dave65 said:


> SETI:SILLY EFFORT TO INVESTIGATE..
> 
> Kidding aside I thought this was just the northern California aray that was shut down?



yeah but thats the best one, the other arrays arn't as good


----------



## Goodman (Apr 26, 2011)

Why keep it when you know that E.T. is already here...

Seriously with new space telescopes who need one on earth?


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 26, 2011)

aliens are already here and are taking control of key positions in government and corporations .. 

shutting down seti = preparing for invasion. 

we should use the seti@home computing power to build skynet to protect us from the aliens



Goodman said:


> Seriously with new space telescopes who need one on earth?


adaptive optics vs. space based telescopes: http://www.aura-astronomy.org/news/Archive/hst_vs_ao_2.pdf


----------



## twilyth (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm amazed that SETI has been going this long with absolutely nothing to so for the effort.  I mean zippity fuckin' zilch.  There's probably donor fatigue since it's privately funded.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SETI_Institute#Funding_supporters


> Funding for SETI Institute programs comes from a variety of sources. Contrary to popular belief, no government funds are allocated for its SETI searches – these are financed entirely by private contributions. Other astrobiology research at the SETI Institute may be funded by NASA, the National Science Foundation, or other grants and donations. TeamSETI is the SETI Institute’s worldwide membership and support organization.



Of course if this is semi-permanent, it means a huge influx of people to other projects like WCG.  We're the second or third biggest I think, even if we're a really remote second.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 26, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> aliens are already here and are taking control of key positions in government and corporations ..
> 
> shutting down seti = preparing for invasion.
> 
> we should use the seti@home computing power to build skynet to protect us from the aliens



what are you saying that sounds a bit paranoid, i mean they might be [moderator: post removed]


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 27, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> aliens are already here and are taking control of key positions in government and corporations ..


 AND Tech Websites


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 27, 2011)

yes,that must be it, W1zzard is an alien

first ninja's in pittsburgh http://gizmodo.com/#!5796152/pittsburgh-is-having-a-ninja-problem

and now this, whats the world coming too?


----------



## twilyth (Apr 27, 2011)

Cats have been with us for thousands of years and as far as we know are completely benign.  They tolerate us because we provide food and amusement.  As long as we keep our end of the bargain, they'll keep theirs (ie, not destroy us).

Oh.  The point is that cats are the aliens and wouldn't tolerate incursion by another alien species.  There is of course the situation with dolphins but their not really a threat.  Mice on the other hand are a race that cats are actively engaged in fighting.  All natural earth mice have been replaced with this new parasitic species and they are becoming an increasing threat.  I have seen this first hand.  For example I know that they have acquired quantum phase shifting technology that allows them to walk through walls.  I know this because there is not other way for them to have gotten into my basement.

The jury is still out on ground hogs.  The ones in my yard have been building underground condos and most probably, thought monitoring stations.  Tinfoil offers little protection.  You must retrofit your home with fine mesh wiring to create a Faraday cage.  I'm currently looking at a nice wall paper that has the mesh built in.  Not sure what to do with the ceilings and floors though - especially if they have entered a mutual cooperation agreement with the mice.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 27, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> yes,that must be it, W1zzard is an alien



wasn't referring to him.... twas a self referral


----------



## digibucc (Apr 27, 2011)

SETI is one of THE *least* scientific uses of science around.
the chances of it yielding ANYTHING useful are slim to none. 

I am all for space.  NASA and ESA should have military budgets and vice versa - but seti is and always has been a waste.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 27, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> aliens are already here and are taking control of key positions in government and corporations ..



Woooo THEY LIVE! Among the best of 80's Sci-Fi B-Movie cheese! Rowdy Roddy Piper FTW!


----------



## trickson (Apr 27, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> http://www.seti.org/
> 
> <-omg cat
> 
> ...



Aliens do not use our primitive technology and there for can not communicate with use as we are too primitive . So they figured this out finally and canceled the program as well they should .


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## trickson (Apr 27, 2011)

digibucc said:


> SETI is one of THE *least* scientific uses of science around.
> the chances of it yielding ANYTHING useful are slim to none.
> 
> I am all for space.  NASA and ESA should have military budgets and vice versa - but seti is and always has been a waste.



I agree . Why we spent billions on this is beyond me . What a huge waste ! To think that some Alien being would or even could communicate with US ? We are BILLIONS of years behind any of there tech ( If they really do exist ) . To think that they would even want to talk to US is another big thinking error . If I were an Alien being I would keep as far from this rock as my SHIP could ! What a waste of time and money just a huge joke IMHO. Wounder just how much them folks made off of us ?!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 28, 2011)

trickson said:


> We are BILLIONS of years behind any of there tech



How do you know they have not caught up yet?  You an alien expert?

If the universe is possibly infinitely big (we don't know), we can't be the only life!  I would rather find it sooner than later, and if SETI helps us find it faster, I'm all for it.


----------



## D007 (Apr 28, 2011)

The radio waves from us would take another 900 years, counting the 100 years radio has been used. Just to reach the closest of plausible locations.. If seti finds anything, it'll be in 1000 years.. That's not much good to us I'm afraid.. I'm all for the search but the method is fundamentally flawed imo.. fun, but flawed. .. Need to find a way to communicate with photons, then we're talking..

If the universe is expanding faster then how can it be infinite in size? I don't think that's the case bu what do I know..lol


----------



## trickson (Apr 28, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> How do you know they have not caught up yet?  You an alien expert?
> 
> If the universe is possibly infinitely big (we don't know), we can't be the only life!  I would rather find it sooner than later, and if SETI helps us find it faster, I'm all for it.



Here is your answer ...



D007 said:


> The radio waves from us would take another 900 years, counting the 100 years radio has been used. Just to reach the closest of plausible locations.. If seti finds anything, it'll be in 1000 years.. That's not much good to us I'm afraid.. I'm all for the search but the method is fundamentally flawed imo.. fun, but flawed. .. Need to find a way to communicate with photons, then we're talking..
> 
> If the universe is expanding faster then how can it be infinite in size? I don't think that's the case bu what do I know..lol


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 28, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> aliens are already here and are taking control of key positions in government and corporations ..


I guess they didnt take control now... they have had it for a few thousand years already 
(first and only report of one of them,before the Renaissance, was Justinian I. ,known to posess the ability (or more, disability) to radomly shapeshift,partly and fully)
Its just, that these days, more an more people start to feel the cage there held in... and start to rattle at it.. question the things that they are teached and told by authorities. All over the world, massive change is happening right now. And if more of these People get the feeling, that they need to change this world, to make it better, peacefuller, and friendlier...fairer.... and all of those, who get the Feeling, stand together, against any form of malice, of general sickness of the Heart... then an utopian society could start to exist tomorrow.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 28, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> How do you know they have not caught up yet?  You an alien expert?
> 
> If the universe is possibly infinitely big (we don't know), we can't be the only life!  I would rather find it sooner than later, and if SETI helps us find it faster, I'm all for it.



it's just that SETI won't help us find anything.  

I believe there is life out there - but we know there are no civilizations close enough to us to have radio signals travel in any kind of useful timeframe.  the places that possibly contain life are so far, that the chances of them being at the exact 100-200 year span where radio signals would be used , and the chances of us looking at the same time, in the right place - are so unbelievably small as to not have any chance at all.

it's an all or nothing game.  either SETI would find something, or not.  since it's inception it's been not, it's time to put it to rest.  there's a reason it's largely funded by donation anyway.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 28, 2011)

An alien ship crashed on our property a couple of years ago.
I rescued the poor little pilot who was in pretty bad shape back to health.
He's was a really friendly little guy and looks kind of like an aluminum squid.
I asked him why he came to our planet.
He said that before they are prepared for space travel (the squid body) they look very similar to us humans.
He added that interstellar transmission was not perfected yet, and that it was more advantageous to just travel to earth to download porn as it was really awful on his planet.
I just shrugged, set my internet security on high and let him go crazy.
We fixed his ship and he went home with a big old smile on his face.
I think I helped cosmic relations in some way.


----------



## D007 (Apr 28, 2011)

digibucc said:


> it's just that SETI won't help us find anything.
> 
> I believe there is life out there - but we know there are no civilizations close enough to us to have radio signals travel in any kind of useful timeframe.  the places that possibly contain life are so far, that the chances of them being at the exact 100-200 year span where radio signals would be used , and the chances of us looking at the same time, in the right place - are so unbelievably small as to not have any chance at all.
> 
> it's an all or nothing game.  either SETI would find something, or not.  since it's inception it's been not, it's time to put it to rest.  there's a reason it's largely funded by donation anyway.



Well at least the radio waves are on their way and they have about 100 years of broadcasting behind them lol.. That part is done.. Now we can just hope that whoever gets them, doesn't squash us like the insignificant bugs that we are..
Ya ever stop to think that maybe the reason the universe is so quite, is because the other civilizations know better?


----------



## trickson (Apr 28, 2011)

D007 said:


> Well at least the radio waves are on their way and they have about 100 years of broadcasting behind them lol.. That part is done.. Now we can just hope that whoever gets them, doesn't squash us like the insignificant bugs that we are..
> Ya ever stop to think that maybe the reason the universe is so quite, is because the other civilizations know better?



Or maybe it is quiet because they have there own problems and know that it would be useless to try to find a needle in a haystack . Or better yet it would be like taking a grain of sand from the beach and taking out to the middle of the ocean tossing it into the abyss and telling me to find that very same grain of sand . Not likely that it will happen EVER . 
How is it that we even KNOW that another race of beings would use radio waves to communicate ? Maybe they use light or some other for of communication we simple humans can not figure out ? I mean I have seen UFO's , If " They " can travel this far surely they have better tech than we do . Hell I wished they would come get me for sure ! I want off this ROCK you humans are barbaric ! They must look at us as animals . I mean this program of finding other life forms is cool and all but you might as well ask me to talk to ants ! To spark up a dialog with ants would be the same as trying to communicate with Alien life ! We just do not speak the same language nor can we communicate on there level ! Just go out to your back yard and ask the ants they will tell you ! :shadedshu


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 28, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> I guess they didnt take control now... they have had it for a few thousand years already
> (first and only report of one of them,before the Renaissance, was Justinian I. ,known to posess the ability (or more, disability) to radomly shapeshift,partly and fully)
> Its just, that these days, more an more people start to feel the cage there held in... and start to rattle at it.. question the things that they are teached and told by authorities. All over the world, massive change is happening right now. And if more of these People get the feeling, that they need to change this world, to make it better, peacefuller, and friendlier...fairer.... and all of those, who get the Feeling, stand together, against any form of malice, of general sickness of the Heart... then an utopian society could start to exist tomorrow.



Well said bro Seen any reptilians lately



Kreij said:


> An alien ship crashed on our property a couple of years ago.
> I rescued the poor little pilot who was in pretty bad shape back to health.
> He's was a really friendly little guy and looks kind of like an aluminum squid.
> I asked him why he came to our planet.
> ...


----------



## digibucc (Apr 28, 2011)

D007 said:


> Well at least the radio waves are on their way and they have about 100 years of broadcasting behind them lol.. That part is done.. Now we can just hope that whoever gets them, doesn't squash us like the insignificant bugs that we are..
> Ya ever stop to think that maybe the reason the universe is so quite, is because the other civilizations know better?



there is plenty we don't know.  and we can't possibly imagine what could be out there. but assuming there is life out there (which i do), i think more often than not there will be 
similarities to life on our own planet.  evolution in different environments lends itself to develop certain characteristics , both physical and mental - and i bet most of what's out 
there is pretty familiar.  i don't think there is anything special about the way species on our planet evolved.

in regards to alien attitudes, some aliens will be angry, some will be friendly.  some will be psychotic, and some incredibly stupid.  those traits will transcend species and culture, as they do 
on our own planet.  though some species will be culturally war-like or violent, i think(or hope) that tendency will hinder progress for them.

i think most commonly (by advanced cultures) we would simply be looked at as children.  we still have a lot to learn as a species before we should be interacting on an inter-special outer-spatial level.

if anything they would want our water


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 28, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Well said bro Seen any reptilians lately



none that i didnt already knew! 
But many blind People, that needed some Light on their path... i changed my methods too... now i try, to focus the people not on the lizards... but rather on the people that take orders from them... the rich and mighty. 
The best thing to do, is really to show the people "They Live", before speaking out the word "reptilian"



digibucc said:


> if anything they would want our water


Maybe not only that... what about working labor? Resources(Gold)? Slaves? a Place to live, as their place got destroyed?


----------



## Steevo (Apr 28, 2011)

If they are even there, out of all their sky to listen to, if they gave up, or are behind us, or realize that the search for other life isnt as important as fixing this life......


----------



## trickson (Apr 28, 2011)

I have to go ask the ants about this .


----------



## D007 (Apr 28, 2011)

Lol water? the universe is full of water, comets are everywhere..They'd hardly need to fight anyone for water I think. There's much more massive bodies out there, that have way more water than us.

Personally in regards to aliens though. I really think they're interdimensional beings.
All the videos I've seen even from nasa point to interdimensional beings capable of shifting into a high wavelength form of energy, while in their ships. Stretch it out far enough, it becomes able to pass through almost anything and be interfered with by virtually nothing.

I agree we likely didn't evolve in any special way really. But they may have 10 billion years of evolution under their belt. Can you imagine what we could do in 10 billion years? what computers would be capable of by then? Can't even begin to speculate..
If we know now that the same photon acts the same way, in two locations at the same time. Being the very young civilization that we are.. Imagine what we could do with that information in a cpl billion years.

We're already splitting atoms like it's second nature and making particles move at almost the speed of light. We create elements that weren't even known to of exist and we're just babies on the cosmic scale. Now if we can just manage not to kill ourselves. We might actually do something useful in the universe at some point..


----------



## trickson (Apr 28, 2011)

D007 said:


> Lol water? the universe is full of water, comets are everywhere..They'd hardly need to fight anyone for water I think. There's much more massive bodies out there, that have way more water than us.
> 
> Personally in regards to aliens though. I really think they're interdimensional beings.
> All the videos I've seen even from nasa point to interdimensional beings capable of shifting into a high wavelength form of energy, while in their ships. Stretch it out far enough, it becomes able to pass through almost anything and be interfered with by virtually nothing.
> ...



Yeah but all we seem to be able to do with all this vast knowledge is kill and create war ! what a waste ! We are far to young and our sun will only last for another 5 billion years so we will not make it this planet and humans are doomed to die off . That is unless we can get a grip on things and stop killing for no reason . Life is too short to kill for oil , food or ANY THING ! But as you see every day this is just not the case . We are far to barbaric for any Alien to come and say HI there I am from another world , We would just kill it and that is a fact .


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 28, 2011)

D007 said:


> Lol water? the universe is full of water, comets are everywhere..They'd hardly need to fight anyone for water I think. There's much more massive bodies out there, that have way more water than us.
> 
> Personally in regards to aliens though. I really think they're interdimensional beings.
> All the videos I've seen even from nasa point to interdimensional beings capable of shifting into a high wavelength form of energy, while in their ships. Stretch it out far enough, it becomes able to pass through almost anything and be interfered with by virtually nothing.
> ...



i guess there is not just one type of Alien species.... many things i heard point towards the fact, that at least 22 intelligent species (male- and benevolent)
have visited this planet in the time of its existance.
The most different Species you can think of, even tho most are somehow humanoid of appearance... the interdimensional beeings are another story, but i believe, they coexist with ordinary beeings, whether they fight them, are neutral, or help them.
Probably the craziest sh*t is going on up there, and we wont even notice, over your trivial battles for wealth and power.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 28, 2011)

D007 said:


> Lol water? ....



well water was a joke, hence the wink... but typing does that 

as i said though, a civilization that advanced i think would look at us as children.

as for their radical evolution? 10 billion years?  that's not even quantifiable.  often it 
happens over long periods, and sometimes in the blink of a (cosmic) eye. time is not 
the deciding factor.  

evolution ceases to occur without evolutionary pressure.  We at our puny state have 
almost removed it for ourselves entirely, i can't imagine short of extinction events, a 
reason why a civilization that advanced would still be evolving.  it can always come 
back, but unless there is some radical mutation, AND a reproductive advantage to that 
mutation, "evolution" as we mean it will not occur.

*technological evolution however, that's where it's at.*



trickson said:


> our sun will only last for another 5 billion years so we will
> not make it this planet and humans are doomed to die off .



i would think we will have made it to other solar systems by then.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 28, 2011)

trickson said:


> Yeah but all we seem to be able to do with all this vast knowledge is kill and create war ! what a waste ! We are far to young and our sun will only last for another 5 billion years so we will not make it this planet and humans are doomed to die off . That is unless we can get a grip on things and stop killing for no reason . Life is too short to kill for oil , food or ANY THING ! But as you see every day this is just not the case . We are far to barbaric for any Alien to come and say HI there I am from another world , We would just kill it and that is a fact .



Within 5 billion years, this planet will probably either lay in ashes since aeons, or it will be just one planet of a gigantic amount of human and alien co-colonized planets.
And the main reason, for the selfagression of humanity, is not the human genetics per se, but also, a clever way,for them to keep us divided... this method was used in Nazi KZ´s, to make the jews more easy to control... by giving some of the jews benefits,like more food,better beds and more blankets, for spying on and militantly controlling their own people, much like henchmen of them... this caused distrust and hatred among both sides, and soon, they fought each other and the Nazis just had to watch.

If you were a Shepherd.. what would you want more?
to keep a few sheep in row with a dog, or that you wouldnt need much dogs for gigantic herds, because the herds controlling each other and fighting and forcing sheep, that step out of the row, back in the row

There indeed is interest in us!
Some Aliens are indeed uninterested in us like you say.. some want to help us (other genetic variants of humans, originally from the lyra system) some want to study us...some to experiment even... some just like the planet in general,the food, and enjoy a good living here... and some scavenge on us, and enslave our whole kind


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 28, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> this method was used in Nazi KZ´s, to make the jews more easy to control... by giving some of the jews benefits,like more food,better beds and more blankets, for spying on and militantly controlling their own people, much like henchmen of them... this caused distrust and hatred among both sides, and soon, they fought each other and the Nazis just had to watch.



Sodium fluoride anyone


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 28, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Sodium fluoride anyone


You ever asked yourself, why the medical technology developed so fast after WW2?
That was only, because Mengele and his Staff made masses of crucial experiments with the prisoners of the KZs. The knowledge, they gained from that, was later used by the american authorities for their needs... without telling the people that the data they worked with, was based on human blood and suffering.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Josef_Mengele


----------



## Dave65 (Apr 28, 2011)

I wonder how many of you are actually aliens pretending to be geeky


----------



## Kreij (Apr 28, 2011)

If an alien spaceship crashes on our planet and it's proven to be extraterrestrial it only proves three things.

1) There are aliens.
2) They have space ships.
3) They suck as pilots.

Unless they can show us how to build a holodeck, who cares?


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 28, 2011)

trickson said:


> I agree . Why we spent billions on this is beyond me . What a huge waste ! To think that some Alien being would or even could communicate with US ? We are BILLIONS of years behind any of there tech ( If they really do exist ) . To think that they would even want to talk to US is another big thinking error . If I were an Alien being I would keep as far from this rock as my SHIP could ! What a waste of time and money just a huge joke IMHO. Wounder just how much them folks made off of us ?!



we always interested in anything that we dont even know
ironically we look at the sky too much and aint look at our sea, we know well the moon, mars and the sun but we know just a little about our sea, whats in the deepth


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 28, 2011)

Kreij said:


> If an alien spaceship crashes on our planet and it's proven to be extraterrestrial it only proves three things.
> 
> 1) There are aliens.
> 2) They have space ships.
> 3) They suck as pilots.



Yes I do suck as a pilot, thats why im still on this god forsaken rock


----------



## Kreij (Apr 29, 2011)

The quest for knowledge, without a purpose, is not of any value.
A little humor at micropage7's expense (no offense mp7  )
Mp7 : The Earth is flat !
Kreij : No it's not. It's a sphere.
Mp7 : Dang ... Okay the Earth is a sphere !
Kreij : Well, technically its very close to a ablate sphere and not a true sphere.
Mp7 : Who cares?
Kreij : Exaclty ... want a sammich?
Mp7 : Sure !

If the aliens come and show themselves, I'll make them a sammich too.
Until then, I'm more interested in the zombie apocolypse.


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 29, 2011)

Kreij said:


> The quest for knowledge, without a purpose, is not of any value.
> A little humor at micropage7's expense (no offense mp7  )
> Mp7 : The Earth is flat !
> Kreij : No it's not. It's a sphere.
> ...



LOL


----------



## Kreij (Apr 29, 2011)

Okay, before I'm reported for just trolling this thread I better post something of reasonable substance.

The SETI net started in the early 1980's. I believe it was a worthy project.
It has now been 30+ years of people listening for radio signals from space and there has not been a single validated result to indicate that the signals were generated by an intelligent life form trying to communicate (or otherwise).

The odds of my little Schnoodle dog crapping out a golden turd are better when the amount of data collected in the SETI net without showing any conclusive results are factored into the odds.

Some people will comment that, "We could hear something tomorrow!". There is always tomorrow. I'm not going to follow my little dog around wasting time when there are more important things to do.

Mp7 is right. Our oceans are teaming with life. Why not put sensors in deep water trenches to collect data and have an Oceans@Home? At least we know there is something there.

To all the SETI fans, let's turn our focus inward and learn about our own planet. When we have a good grasp on that we can then return to poking around the emptiness of space.

As always, just my opinion.


----------



## BinaryMage (Apr 29, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Okay, before I'm reported for just trolling this thread I better post something of reasonable substance.
> 
> The SETI net started in the early 1980's. I believe it was a worthy project.
> It has now been 30+ years of people listening for radio signals from space and there has not been a single validated result to indicate that the signals were generated by an intelligent life form trying to communicate (or otherwise).
> ...



Now, I agree that WCG is a more useful project than SETI at this point, but I think some of the criticisms of SETI are a bit unfair. I don't think SETI@home crunchers believe that finding evidence of alien signals is likely. I think they crunch for a few reasons. Number one, SETI@home was one of the first distributed computing projects, and it has a large user base, many of which know each other and wouldn't want to leave their friends. And second, while it is incredibly unlikely, just imagine how incredible it would be if we did find an alien signal. I suppose one could make the comparison of crunching SETI to playing the lottery, in that the chances are almost infinitesimally low but the rewards are great.

I'm not arguing for SETI over WCG or some of the other projects out there (I switched to WCG from SETI), I'm just saying that there are reasons to crunch SETI. Probably different than the reasons we crunch for WCG, but respectable nonetheless. Just my two cents on the matter.


----------



## Bot (Apr 29, 2011)

USC is picking up SETI or part of it at least, so it's not all lost.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 29, 2011)

i crunched and donated to seti, before i bothered to try to understand the science of it.  i thought there was a legitimate chance it could find something, not waste cpu power.

the community can start a forum, but i think using time on a radio satellite is too much anymore.  the money donated and time spent just has far better uses, i don't see wasting it on a lottery as respectable.

as i said, the most unscientific use of science i know.


----------



## Goodman (Apr 29, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Woooo THEY LIVE! Among the best of 80's Sci-Fi B-Movie cheese! Rowdy Roddy Piper FTW!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/R3BIG.jpg



You forgot to add...

'I am here to chew bubblegum & kick ass... & i am all out of bubblegum... Bang!, Bang! , Bang!'

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wp_K8prLfso

Love that movie


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 29, 2011)

Goodman said:


> You forgot to add...
> 
> 'I am here to chew bubblegum & kick ass... & i am all out of bubblegum... Bang!, Bang! , Bang!'
> 
> ...



That Movie was definetly brilliant! Loved the 6 minute fighting scene between Roddy and that black guy!


----------



## Goodman (Apr 30, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> That Movie was definetly brilliant! Loved the 6 minute fighting scene between Roddy and that black guy!



All that fight for a pair of classes so crazy cool 
Anyhow here it is...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsZpdUUdd3I&feature=related


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 30, 2011)

Goodman said:


> All that fight for a pair of classes so crazy cool
> Anyhow here it is...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsZpdUUdd3I&feature=related


the glasses are actually a symbol... for seeing the Truth... and the scene should show, how viciously people defend themselves from seeing the Truth


----------

